# plow for 2004 rubicon



## ddiskant (Nov 13, 2009)

Will a Fisher 6'9" LD plow installed for $4300 be too much plow for my lifted Rubicon


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

How much lift do you have? Have you called a couply other places to see what they can install one for? I got a quote on a 7' boss sport duty for $3300 for my wrangler, but ended up buying a one season old plow.


----------



## ddiskant (Nov 13, 2009)

4" lift w/33" tires may use a smaller set of wheels and31" tires


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

*2004 Rubicon with Fisher 6.9 and timbren blocks*

I paid just around 4 grand for this set up in Feb 2009 from shaws garage in Florham park NJ It is very fast and works great. I took off the plastic cutting edge and added a steel one. Plastic one leaves a little film behind on occasion. Hooks up in less then a minute, very easy on and off. Highly reccomended!!


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Ken, did you do anything to the suspension up front?


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

The only thing the garage did was install timbren blocks. I am told they are a hard rubber compound that stop the spring travel from bottoming out. you dont even know they are installed jeep drives great with or without plow only sags like an inch with plow up.


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

I use a Meyers plow with a 4inch lift...no problems (edit) it is good to put Timbrens in to stop the front from bouncing over speed humps and train tracks.(double edit) I run run smaller tires than what came with the jeep.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks Great!
Wish I opted for the hardtop


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I bought the hard top on ebay, mine came with soft top. Guy in Patterson NJ get hard tops all the time. Little side business he has.


----------



## ddiskant (Nov 13, 2009)

*2004 rubi w/plow*

Hey Ken that looks great,just what I'm looking for. May call Shaws now I'm in Verona maybe I can take a look at yours before i buy. Thanks Dave


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

no problem I am in Millburn. But plow isnt on now. I dont put it on untill I see the white stuff falling, LOL


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

PS I highly reccomend Shaws They did a Perfect install!!!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Is it snowing yet????????


----------



## ddiskant (Nov 13, 2009)

What size tires Martyman?


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

ddiskant;875378 said:


> What size tires Martyman?


I sold my 16" Rubicon rims and use stock 15" steel jeep rims. You can keep you nice 16" rims and use some 15" rims for winter and buy some nice winter snow tires. something around a 29" tire 235? 265? I got some nice Toyo's off Craigs so I was not picky.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Still warm here in NJ ;(


----------



## unityroad (Dec 18, 2008)

nice plow setup, good luck


----------

